# Aegothotep - The Waste Walker



## Terrormaster

I've finally completed this guy (or thing). May I present a being from the outer realms of Faegoria - Aegothotep, the Waste Walker.


----------



## DarkLore

I really like the still photo. Unfortunately I cant make out the video, it's too dark to see on my phone. Very nice....great face.


----------



## Dixie

Holy crap TM, you pulled it off, and with authority too! That thing spooks the poop outta me!!! (I'm so graceful with my words, huh.)


----------



## RoxyBlue

Damn, as if he isn't already eerie enough, you just had to animate him, too:jol:

He's a great creature!


----------



## Terrormaster

@Dixie: Much thanks. You know you got something good when it spooks another haunter. Out of all of my props this is the only one that even spooks my nine year old daughter (and she's been through commercial haunts).

@Darklore: Yeah, sorry about that. The video was of the same brightness as the still on my local drive. But for some reason after I uploaded it to YouTube it lost the brightness and I'm not sure why.


----------



## Spooky1

Very Cool. He's one creepy creation.


----------



## Kaoru

Wow, he looks great! Glad you got to upload a video! Yeah it is a bit dark. Maybe upload on photobucket? It might help.


----------



## psyko99

That came out awesome. Now I imagine him reciting Hamlet.
"Alas, poor Yorick! I knew him, Horatio"


----------



## bfrd22

Looks Awsome!


----------



## dave the dead

Cool!


----------



## LouieScaredStupid

The way the eyes cut through the smoke is super creepy. This guy is awesome.


----------



## Spooky Dave

Very nice. Love the breath of foggy evil.


----------



## fick209

Oh, my goodness. I would pee my pants if I met up with that awesome prop! The audio is quite creepy as well. One of my dogs was lying on couch next to me, as soon as the video clip started, she jumped down and started barking at my computer. She didn't like it, so I had to replay it a few times:devil:

That is a really cool, really creepy prop. Very nice work!!!


----------



## DeathTouch

Thats kind of freaky!! I like it.


----------



## Beffcake666

wow! Looks great. 
I love how you posed him leaning in the box. Really nice work.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

creepy and i love him. the fog adds extra spookiness. i'll have to do something like that someday!


----------



## Devils Chariot

Holy ****! That's awesome! I love the light up eyes and fog too, it really makes it supernatural. I am going to have to build one of these props. You ruined my day, I wont be able to think about anything else for the next few hours!


----------



## BadMonkey

Fantastic work!


----------



## Lunatic

I can't believe I missed this thread initially. That is a beautifully unique creature. Really love the creepyness of this character. Nice work Terrormaster!


----------



## Joiseygal

Excellent job!


----------



## whitehotdog

Cool prob .what did you use to create the smoke in a small amount and stop


----------



## Terrormaster

Thanks again everyone. Hopefully Aegothotep will see some action this year. He has been in the garage for quite some time since our town was entirely without power for two weeks last October (due to that freak winter storm) and they cancelled Halloween (dont get me started). 

@Whitehotdog: the smoke is just fog. There's a corrugated tub leading from the mouth down the internal spine to the base connected to a 400w fogger on a timer.


----------



## kprimm

How the heck did I miss this? That thing is awesome looking. Very cool prop.


----------



## CreeepyCathy

wow! Love that!


----------



## The-Haunter

That's sweet ..... At transworld one year they had a costume that had the same bent posture has anyone made a stalkaround like that?


----------



## Marrow

Wow. Incredible.

I LOVE it.


----------



## the flying scotsman

That is a work of art there. It makes my three sisters look kind of lame.


----------



## Anda

That is soooo creepy! :eekin:


----------



## MrGrimm

Great look to him! The video is very creepy and when he spewed the fog, they way his eyes light up... oh man!

Very creative


----------



## BrainSkillet

Very cool


----------



## Troll Wizard

Nice! Really, Really Nice!


----------



## [email protected]

This guy needs to make it out of the garage for sure! I also had my Halloween "ruined" by several inches of frozen slop last year. Rockin' Granny missed her debut, just like your guy. Let's hope for better luck this year in the Northeast!


----------



## Palmdale Haunter

Very cool!


----------



## Lilly

cool great job.wish the vid wasn't so dark though


----------



## Death Master

Very cool


----------



## sakko303

I like the effect of his eyes shining through the fog as it begins to dissipate, gives his eyes a real scary intense piercing look.


----------

